# black Friday deals...



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone have any special tricks or trade secrets for
utilizing the incredible sales?


also, a tip from me... two words. ( i know technically three )

ONLINE SHOPPING!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Every year we say were gon go get all this great stuff...then we end up waking up at like 11am...darn...we missed it haha...maybe next year


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive noticed this year the ads say "not available online for black friday". Im pretty bummed


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow I didn't know you could do it online! dagum and the year I’m thinking about it its a no go =X

I have never participated but have my eyes on a flat screen this year so we shall see....


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Every year we say were gon go get all this great stuff...then we end up waking up at like 11am...darn...we missed it haha...maybe next year


hahahah! this is me every year. then i proceed to eat leftovers and glue myself to the couch.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

redog said:


> Ive noticed this year the ads say "not available online for black Friday". I'm pretty bummed


HOLY SH*T! you're right... wow, that puts a whole new
paint job on things. last year i did it all online. got
a $1600.00 PC for $499.00 at walmart dot com.

maybe it's big name department stores not doing it.
you may have to go to the source of the product
name. so don't get to bummed as of yet.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

fyi walmart is matching all competitors deals from tomorrow thru the weekend...atleast i think its starts tomorrow with wally world. And Meijers is having a good deal on a 32 lcd tv-I think its $275 or somewhere in that area...its under $300 for sure. I have no tricks and only shopped black friday once. I am not an early riser and will be working that day.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

redog said:


> Ive noticed this year the ads say "not available online for black friday". Im pretty bummed


That's so lame-0... What a gyp


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm to lazy to even bother getting up that early.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> fyi walmart is matching all competitors deals from tomorrow thru the weekend...atleast i think its starts tomorrow with wally world. And Meijers is having a good deal on a 32 lcd tv-I think its $275 or somewhere in that area...its under $300 for sure. I have no tricks and only shopped black friday once. I am not an early riser and will be working that day.


i'm telling you, walmart! thanks corperate america! lol

:clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Too bad walmart doesn't sell Mac's I need another wireless keyboard for my macbook pro ... I don't much care for getting up that early to go into a store LOL .. I need my beauty sleep hahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I'm to lazy to even bother getting up that early.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

we did the BEst Buy thing last year. lol got there @ 6pm on thanksgiving day for them to open @ 5am lol. This year we drove by on our way home to see all the bozos waiting in line in the rain. lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> fyi walmart is matching all competitors deals from tomorrow thru the weekend...atleast i think its starts tomorrow with wally world. And Meijers is having a good deal on a 32 lcd tv-I think its $275 or somewhere in that area...its under $300 for sure. I have no tricks and only shopped black friday once. I am not an early riser and will be working that day.


HA i got mine for $198 waited 5 hours in line for it but I GOT IT!!! :woof:


----------

